# Medical. : Medical Metric conversion table and dose data



## 8'Duece (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty self explanatory Medical Metric conversion table and dose data. 


http://www.simetric.co.uk/si_medical.htm

Also:

http://www.healthcarefreeware.com/calc.htm


----------



## Muppet (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks bro. Good reference.

F.M.


----------

